# Turkey calling tips



## Cheveys (Nov 16, 2019)

So I am just trying to learn how to call turkeys. I went out and bought a set of three diaphragms with a CD with some tips on how to call. I also saw a turkey call at Dick's Sporting goods that has a diaphragm, a striker call, a crow call, and a owl call locator. It was something like $30 and was thinking about buying it. I have never been turkey hunting and am not sure what I really really need besides some turkeys and my shotgun. So my two qustions are what are some of the "words" or noises you make when you use a diaphram call? I am also wondering what other kinds of gear I should purchase? Should I get that pack of calls? Do I need a box call? I have a shotgun and am set on that manner. I was also thinking about buying a field and stream or primos turkey vest with a sitting pad, is that a good piece of gear to own? Suggestions?


----------



## GTS225 (Nov 16, 2019)

Camouflage......_very good_ camouflage, even on the weapon. No, or very little movement when calling them in. They are very cautious, and will spook at the wrong motion.

Heard a story some years back, about a guy in the Dubuque, Iowa area that had a bobcat drop on him from the tree he was backed up against while calling. Apparently, the cat thought he was a turkey. I'm sure both of them were quite surprised.

Roger


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 18, 2019)

I always recommend starting with a friction call. These are the easiest to learn. Learning to use a diaphragm on your own without a tutor can be frustrating. One tip for learning to use a diaphragm is to use your smartphone to record yourself and play it back to get a better understanding of what you actually sound like.....also do it outdoors as indoor acoustics changes the sound and volume of the call. Stand about 10 ft away from your phone when recording.


----------



## overboard (Nov 18, 2019)

I can use diaphragm calls, but my go to call for many years has been a Lynch World Champion box call. Sometime I use both in conjunction with each other, one advantage of the mouth call is restricted movement when they are close. I only wear woodlands camo for both turkey and archery hunting, no need for the latest and greatest, a head net also should be worn along with camo gloves. 
Master the yelp cluck and purr first, I have shot many a bird by answering with just a cluck after getting one to gobble using yelps, when you get one to answer a call he knows exactly where you are, be on high alert and ready toward the area you heard the gobble, he may gobble more as he's coming in in which case I answer with a cluck or a short yelp if he's still at some distance, or he may come in silent. 
Read all you can on hunting them, I sure as heck couldn't win any turkey calling contests but I somehow manage to call them in. 
The 3 closest gobblers I ever had to me I never got a shot at, I was aggressively calling another gobbler and they came in silent behind me, then they gobbled and I almost jumped out of my skin, amazing how they seem to be able to put a tree between you and them as they run off! #-o :lol: 
Another point, I usually aim for the base of the neck, if you aim at the head about half of the pellets are going over the top of it unless it's really close where the pattern is more dense. 
It also doesn't hurt to pattern your gun, you might be surprised at how much difference there is in the pattern between shells, chokes, or where the main concentration of pellets is compared to the aim point. I never did that until I got my 870 super mag., after seeing the results with different shells and chokes I'm glad I took the time to do it.


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2019)

What worked best for me to get a response from a Tom was........a crow call. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Scott F (Nov 28, 2019)

I got my last turkey by sneaking up and grabbing it from the freezer section of my grocery store.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 28, 2019)

Scott F said:


> I got my last turkey by sneaking up and grabbing it from the freezer section of my grocery store.



HAHAHA -- Cheers!!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 29, 2019)

Two of my hunts from this year.

[media]https://youtu.be/EK2Zsx1DMt8[/media]

[media]https://youtu.be/DcAaAU57cRc[/media]


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 29, 2019)

Those are nice videos -- thanks.


----------

